# Hi all, I am new here and videography is my hobby



## CLSCLS (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello watch fans,

I am from HK/Macau, new to this forum. I started the enthusiasm on watches since buying the first Panerai 359 in 2013. That was a hot brand at that time, since then I totally fell into love with watches. This year I found a new way of enjoying watches instead of spending a lot as we all have limited money, haha.

I started a YouTube channel as my hobby, to film the watches in Macro perspective (Not a professional videographer), so far I have already produced over 100 videos, including all price range from Breguet, Blancpain to even Rado and Mido, comments towards the channel are very positive. 

My Channel is here: https://www.youtube.com/c/WatchCataVlog

The channel is purely personal interest, no any commercial purpose, so it's very good fun enjoying the watches without spending the money on it :thumbs_up:

Hope you enjoy my videos and leave me some comments how can I do it better.

[IMG alt="hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4" data-ratio="55.95"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/U9hveFOpnsI/hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4qpAw4IARUAAIhCGAFwAcABBg==&rs=AOn4CLBkbkHYFVYPSE2_FClmeg92wBFnNg[/IMG] [IMG alt="hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4" data-ratio="55.95"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/tInGoNNUImQ/hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4qpAw4IARUAAIhCGAFwAcABBg==&rs=AOn4CLC8XHap2L2D2R2Ps_Y1HXWSh3WD6Q[/IMG] [IMG alt="mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CPOQq4kG&r" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/fnK15kjm_I8/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CPOQq4kG&rs=AOn4CLBkNpOPjjSWZH5KIpUSoj3ipS_qrw[/IMG] [IMG alt="mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CKzFq4kG&r" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/Anhvl3KpXsQ/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CKzFq4kG&rs=AOn4CLBDtdL4NDncCizD_Hm06EQfh_gZ8g[/IMG] [IMG alt="hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4" data-ratio="55.95"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sXtBJw3p7hM/hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4qpAw4IARUAAIhCGAFwAcABBg==&rs=AOn4CLBCucu5A9S0QZ94AYdqqI4XXSBj3Q[/IMG] [IMG alt="hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4" data-ratio="55.95"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/eoRZI2ZkiXU/hqdefault.jpg?sqp=-oaymwEcCNACELwBSFXyq4qpAw4IARUAAIhCGAFwAcABBg==&rs=AOn4CLAW827v00ZPJ2AoAnR8kKPByP2sFg[/IMG] [IMG alt="mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CJuYq4kG&r" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/GF65jL3qUV0/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CJuYq4kG&rs=AOn4CLDCgjmrMcIJYIUCD0rNHh3hPb3wPg[/IMG][IMG alt="mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CKrGq4kG&r" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/PuBT1rJuplE/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CKrGq4kG&rs=AOn4CLCq41OBIKIM4cpHG3WBGn2m9GiJmQ[/IMG] [IMG alt="mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CNSPq4kG&r" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/t1SDiHVCFPw/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CNSPq4kG&rs=AOn4CLAYm9Gu_gZrS0ehcSZAvkzmNAOVkw[/IMG]

[IMG alt="mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CI63q4kG&r" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/jeO6-vEpKoo/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CI63q4kG&rs=AOn4CLBmdsJLDGLbhkOa2gvsGsPTTAB9vg[/IMG]


----------

